# By the Beard of Zeus! Anchorman II



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrNA7RjU91I[/YOUTUBE]



Words cannot describe my joy!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Could be potentially good.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2012)

about time


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

That Jazz Flute. 


Excuse me, guys, I have to go walk off a situation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone else the four is almost the symbol of the fantastic four


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Anyone else the four is almost the symbol of the fantastic four



What?10char


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> What?10char



The fake TV station channel 4's logo looks like the Fantastic Four logo... which it does  

And then you throw in the fact that there are four newsmen... they are the F4 of news!

Anyways, fuck yes! Hope the original cast are all involved. Can not wait to see this.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> The fake TV station channel 4's logo looks like the Fantastic Four logo... which it does
> 
> And then you throw in the fact that there are four newsmen... they are the F4 of news!
> 
> Anyways, fuck yes! Hope the original cast are all involved. Can not wait to see this.



Yeah man, my dick is mad hard too.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2012)

Let's hope they put some thought in to it, I fear it could be very cringeworthy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It could be a shitty money-grab movie that sucks dicks and ass.


But let's try and be optimistic.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2012)

It definitely could be cringeworthy  It will probably be a story about the Action 4 vs another news team or a cable news network...

Ferrel's latest work hasn't exactly been great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

His movie where he was a guy living on his lawn was actually pretty good.


Not a comedy though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank              you.


----------



## Federer (Mar 29, 2012)

Only watched a small portion of Anchorman, didn't liked it, turned the tv out.

Never liked Will Ferrell, he doesn't have my type of humor. He's more popular in the States than basically everywhere else in the world.

Might give this movie a chance though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Chances are if you didn't like the first you will not like the second.

Guaranteed.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 29, 2012)

NEWS TEAM: ASSEMBLE!!!!


Hell yeah. This is gonna be an awesome reason to venture to the cinema :>


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)

The first one was fucking horrible, so I'll skip this one as well.

I wish Will Ferrell would fuck off already. Can't stand that prick.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The first one was fucking horrible, so I'll skip this one as well.
> 
> I wish Will Ferrell would fuck off already. Can't stand that prick.



Take it easy, champ. Why don't you sit this next one out, stop talking for a while.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Will Ferrell is a badass Tetra, don't be a hater!!!


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2012)

I always thought this movie was wildly overrated

I'd rather just watch a Talladega Nights sequel


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

I'll actually agree with you on this Parallax, Talladega Nights was pretty fucking boss.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I always thought this movie was wildly overrated
> 
> I'd rather just watch a Talladega Nights sequel



No doubt that it was way overrated, but I still think it's Ferrel's funniest movie (funniest =! best) and for me it's definitely over Talladega nights.

I mean, unless Paul Rudd could be worked into Talladega Nights 2. Then I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2012)

iono there was always something very genuine and sincere about the stupid antics and how ridiculous Talladega was where Anchorman just seemed a bit forced.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

I think the "forced" humor was supposed to be satyrical to the "forced" emotions of Anchormen.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2012)

My post smells of pure unadulterated gasoline. Doesn't it just bristle your e-nostrils, NF?

/End Anchorman Detective.


----------

